# home or away



## angela (Jul 5, 2008)

hi i am currently living in manchester and am looking for a new life for my family problem being i am unsure weather i want to move to wales and stay in the uk or make a clean break and move to spain either way i want a better upbringing for my children and a better lifestyle any one offer any advice people seem to be putting spain down alot and advising people to stay where they are for now


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

angela said:


> hi i am currently living in manchester and am looking for a new life for my family problem being i am unsure weather i want to move to wales and stay in the uk or make a clean break and move to spain either way i want a better upbringing for my children and a better lifestyle any one offer any advice people seem to be putting spain down alot and advising people to stay where they are for now


Ho hum
Welcome to the forum.

Its not a question of putting Spain down. You need a balanced view of what life is going to be for you here.

The main doubt seems to revolve around work. I tell you if you can crack that then theres no question ...... you'll get a better life style here if you adapt yourself to the Spanish way of life. Your kids will become bi lingual, you'll have long hot summers where you can spend a lot of time outside with your kids etc etc.

Much depends on what you plan to do for a living really. For us retirees and early retirees its relatively easy .... we dont need to worry about work, just enjoy the sun and life here


----------



## angela (Jul 5, 2008)

this is what worries me as we dont speak spanish at the moment i know its going to be hard finding a job etc and the long summers are what apeals most but when people are talking about teenagers walking the streets with drugs and the high crime levels it makes me think is it just like manchester with sunshine


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

angela said:


> this is what worries me as we dont speak spanish at the moment i know its going to be hard finding a job etc and the long summers are what apeals most but when people are talking about teenagers walking the streets with drugs and the high crime levels it makes me think is it just like manchester with sunshine



Look, I'm not saying it doesn't happen in some places, but if you go to Handsworth Wood in Birmingham you will see the same. But if you go to Shirley, Solihull etc etc you wont see anything like that.

I have lived here for two years now. In that time I have not seen one drunken person in the street, I have not seen anyone shooting up, taking drugs (although I've smelled cannabis a few times), I've experienced no crime. NONE, not a thing. I feel safe walking down the streets at night, and when I come accross a large group of kids I no longer fear for my wellbeing as I did in the UK.

So dont get the wrong idea about Spain. Of course there is crime here, but its obviously all about where you live, just as it is in Manchester


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It is a great life here for kids, its a great life here for everyone, but for one minute just think how scary it is to move to say, Cornwall. You wouldnt know anyone, wouldnt have a job and it would be very alien to you an your children --the weather would be better than Manchester and the kids there, on the whole, less violent or menacing - The big bonus would be, you can speak the language and you understand the way things work in the UK. Im not saying you shouldnt move to Spain, I did and it is great, but its not the sad, needy, simple country with no crime, drugs, knives, guns etc., that welcomes Brits with open arms anymore and long hot summers arent all they're cracked up to be. 

You have to come here with money to keep you afloat for at least 6 months and a workable plan.

Just my thoughts, I'm really not trying to put you off

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> but for one minute just think how scary it is to move to say, Cornwall.


TRue - Beware the Piskies (Pixies) at your peril


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> TRue - Beware the Piskies (Pixies) at your peril


Very funny Chris LOL!!!

jo


----------



## binkle (Jul 20, 2008)

Kiaora Angela,

I am pretty much in the same boat as you ... I am thinking of moving to Spain at the end of this year with my children, we are from NZ ... this forum is very helpful. I hope that whatever decision you make keeps your family safe and happy, good luck xx


----------

